

Erlang on Xen starts 400x faster than Linux+BEAM - timf
http://erlangonxen.org/status/latency

======
viraptor
If it's just a vm is the any reason it's using xen rather than
$FAVOURITE_HYPERVISOR ?

Either way - pretty impressive and I like this concept.

~~~
jacques_chester
At a guess I'd say it's because this pathway has already been mapped out by
some OCaml researchers: <http://anil.recoil.org/papers/2010-hotcloud-lamp.pdf>

